# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  BCF

## kvaris

Sveiki!

Gribētos teikt, ka pieredze ar PICiem ir, bet viens izcili vienkāršs jautājums. Seit ir programmas kods:

	ORG    	0x000
	goto	Main

Main	clrf	portc
	bsf	status,rp0
	clrf	trisc
	bcf	status,rp0
	movlw	b'00000011'
	movwf	portc
	bcf	portc,1	
loop	
	goto	loop


	end

Ja visu saprotu pareizi, tad, pieliekot LED anodu pie PORTC 0-tā pina un katodu pie 1. pina, LED vajadzētu spīdēt pēc programmas izpildes. Kāpēc tā nenotiek? Jocigi, ka ari voltmetrs uz 0-tā pina uzrāda 0 (v). Vai es esmu liels muļķis tomēr, vai arī vaina varētu būt kur citur?

Tnx

kvaris  ::

----------


## next

Tam PICam varbuut jaatsleedz kaada perifeerija kas uz tiem izvadiem dziivo.

----------


## kvaris

Es jau ar ta domaju...Izmantoju PIC16F676. PORTC ir tikai tiri I/O pinu f-jas, citu nemaz nav.  ::

----------


## next

Tad ieliec nop starp komandaam kas modificee portu.

----------


## kvaris

Es ne tikai NOPu esmu licis, esmu taisijis ari 1/2 s lielu aizturi.

----------


## abergs

Darbībām ar PICu portiem prasās kombinācija <read - modificy - write>.
Varbūt tāda problema.

----------


## kvaris

> Darbībām ar PICu portiem prasās kombinācija <read - modificy - write>.
> Varbūt tāda problema.


 Izmēģināšu....

----------


## next

> Es jau ar ta domaju...Izmantoju PIC16F676. PORTC ir tikai tiri I/O pinu f-jas, citu nemaz nav.


 
Labi ka nenoticeeju un paarbaudiiju, apskaties kas dokumentaacijaa par ANSEL rakstiits.

----------


## kvaris

> Es jau ar ta domaju...Izmantoju PIC16F676. PORTC ir tikai tiri I/O pinu f-jas, citu nemaz nav. 
> 
> 
>  
> Labi ka nenoticeeju un paarbaudiiju, apskaties kas dokumentaacijaa par ANSEL rakstiits.


 Klau, bet paskaties uz pinu bildi...Vai PORTA nav saistits ar ANSEL jeb analogajiem kanāliem. Pie PORTC nekas vairak nav rakstits.

----------


## kvaris

Atvainojos, tikko ieraudziju savu kludu... Ludzu, nenemt vera ieprieksejo komentu...  ::   ::

----------


## kvaris

Tad, kad teicu, ka PORTC nav saistits ar citam f-jam, skatijos uz PIC16F630...  ::

----------


## mehanikis

bet priekš kam vajadzīgi 2 izvadi lai diodi ieslēgtu, parasti jau vina pietiek otru pievieno pie pretējās polarizācijas, vismaz es tāvislaik biju darījis

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

varbut beigts mirkokontrolieris!
Jebkura gadijuma, ieliec ciklu pec pinu uzstadisanas un ar testeri noteste tos abus pinus. Ja uz pina ir 0, tad noteste ar vaju pullup uz 5V. Ja pullup izdodas, tad ports ir input ports vai ari nobeidzies!
Reiz viens pic atravas un notika ta, ka vienkarsi nodega tie porti, kuri dabuja ar elektribu un output vairak nedarbojas. Tas bija i2c un pulldown kluva loti vaajsh!
Beefs

----------


## kvaris

Paldies! Spīd LED! Tiešām CMCON nebija pa nullem.

kvaris

----------

